# TIVO and the 811



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Can you use a TIVO system with the Dish 811 receiver? I'm eyeing that new Tivo Humax DVD burner / DVR ...It looks awesome! 

How does a Tivo system hook into a Dishnetwork receiver? The Humax manual says IR or a special DTV plug..but the 811 doesn't seem to have either of these.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Codeman00 said:


> Can you use a TIVO system with the Dish 811 receiver? I'm eyeing that new Tivo Humax DVD burner / DVR ...It looks awesome!
> 
> How does a Tivo system hook into a Dishnetwork receiver? The Humax manual says IR or a special DTV plug..but the 811 doesn't seem to have either of these.


I'm using a TiVo Series 2 PVR with my 811. The TiVo comes with IR blasters that you attach in the vicinity of the 811's IR sensor. Since the Series 2 is an analog recorder, it's connected to the S-Video output of the 811. PQ is far better than you could get with a VCR and about on the par with an analog DVD burner that I also have. 
I just checked the specs on the Humax and see that it's simply a Series 2 TiVo with integrated DVD burner, so there should be no problem. Note that it is NOT HD capable. HD DVD burners are just starting to appear in the market and they are pricey. Also, remember that with the Humax/811 combo, you can't watch one show while recording another.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Does that mean that the IR device must be attached to the front of the receiver ? I'm pretty sure that's what you're saying.

Thanks for the extra info..I was wondering about PQ and whether or not it would be better than my computer A/V capture card.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The IR Blasters that come with TiVo are two in number. You place them on top of and under the 811 case, protruding about 3/4 inch in front, above and below the IR receiver on the 811. (They come with self adhesive pads to hold them in place. Once installed, you have to go through setup (selecting a remote code) which isn't too difficult. In my earlier post, I should have mentioned TiVo's subscriiption fee. You pay $12.95 a month, or a one time charge of around $300, which is for the lifetime of the recorder. My TiVo is set up to use analog cable input (lifeline service for locals) via Antenna input jacd and satellite input via S-Video.
I managed to get in on the recent executive office promotion for the Dishplayer 721, which is great -- it can record two different programs at the same time, while you watch one of them or a previously recorded program. Not an HD box, but quite nice. (No longer available). TiVo has the edge in allowing Name Based Recording and setting up Season Passes.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

You can also use Replay to do same thing, I use with my 6000u...sub price about same or 299 lifetime... You can network Replays and stream from one to another or from a pc or two... and if you forget to record something you can get on a network and request it. Like the Tivo you can add Hdd's or put bigger ones in.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

dfergie said:


> You can also use Replay to do same thing, I use with my 6000u...sub price about same or 299 lifetime... You can network Replays and stream from one to another or from a pc or two... and if you forget to record something you can get on a network and request it. Like the Tivo you can add Hdd's or put bigger ones in.


by the way tivo now has the hmo option and you can check out www.javahmo.com for a neat litlle progran for it stream your pics and music to your tv setup as well as mutiroom viewing also 100 buck rebate


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

I use an original Tivo standalone with my 811. It works pretty well and was fairly easy to set up. The PQ is pretty good but you have to use best quality to make it worth watching. This means I had to add an upgrade hard drive because I only had 9 hours recording at best quality. When I first bought my Tivo I payed $199 for a lifetime subscription which at this point looks like a decent deal. I bascially use it to record shows like Smallville and for occasional replay of stuff I am watching live. However, it certainly is no substitute for watching HD.


----------



## dcdas (Dec 11, 2004)

I am thinking to use TIVO series 2 with 811..
Is there any compatibility issue with it...


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

dcdas said:


> I am thinking to use TIVO series 2 with 811..
> Is there any compatibility issue with it...


I've been using a Series 2 with my 811 for about a year. The only compatibility issues I've seen are due to setup -- "Channels I receive" setup on the TiVo vs. Favorites on the 811. That can cause chan up/down issues when using the TiVo remote if they aren't set the same. Since the 811 downconverts HD to the S-Video and Composite video outputs, the TiVo works just fine with that.You'll use the IR blasters that come with the TiVo to control the 811. FWIW, the correct code to use in setting up the TiVo remote with the 811 is 10011 Medium speed.


----------



## dcdas (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Charlie for your reply...I am definitely going to go with Tivo series 2 as they have record to PC option and burn to DVD..Did you try using this with 811..

Is it possible to record HD programming in SD mode with TIVO..(DOWNCONVERT)?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

dcdas said:


> Thanks Charlie for your reply...I am definitely going to go with Tivo series 2 as they have record to PC option and burn to DVD..Did you try using this with 811..
> 
> Is it possible to record HD programming in SD mode with TIVO..(DOWNCONVERT)?


I've gone from TiVo direct to my standalone DVD recorder (saved program on TiVo in best quality, then copied to DVD). Results were very good. I haven't downloaded the TiVo to Go software as yet. 
Yes, it is possible to record HD programming in 525i mode (I use S-Video output of the 811 to S-Video input of the TiVo). The 811 downconverts HD to 525i on the S-Video and composite outputs. 
Note that I was careful to say 525i, rather than SD. SD (standard definition) is digital and the downconverted output of the 811 is NTSC analog (525 line interlaced signal, of which 480 lines are active). As I recall, the technical term for the analog output is 525i, referring back to the NTSC standard.
By the way, rather than having my TiVo connected to 'phone line, I have it connected to my broadband router (I have Road Runner as my ISP) via USB to ethernet adapter.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Are any of you able to record local ATSC channels on the tivo? I thought I read somewhere there was an option on the 811 to make the OTA channels show up on the same channel numbers as dish's LIL channels do.


----------



## c_caz (Jul 15, 2003)

Tivo won't see them in the Tivo guide. That's the main reason I skipped Tivo and purchased a standalone DVDR instead. I use the 811 guide to record and have my Pioneer DVDR programmed as a VCR. Works well enough and I can record my OTA stations using the 811 OTA guide data. Just another option....


----------



## bluemike (Jan 23, 2005)

I also have a Tivo serias 2 and a 811 HD receiver. I am having trouble getting Tivo to change channels on the 811. Everything I read here says to use the IR blaster. I guess I must have lost mine, because I don't have any idea what that is. 

According to Dish Network, the 811 has IR Blaster built in. Do I still a seperate unit?

Is there a brick and mortar store where I can get one?

Thanks


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I have a Dish 811 and using it with the Humax dvd recorder. It works great. You can get and IR blaster from Radio Shack. The IR plugs into the TiVo and when you change channels with the TiVo remote, it send a signal to the 811 to change channels. 
Also, you can connect an outside antenna to the TiVo (or basic cable) in addition to Dish network. The TiVo will intergrate both TV guides into one. and list programming for both. When you go through setup on the TiVo You choose, if you receive Sat or cable or both. Also, there are IR codes to choose from and they do work with all Dish receivers. including the 811. The 811 has an IR receiving unit built in. You still need a sending unit, which is a tiny module on a long thin calbe with a plug on the other end.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

bluemike said:


> I also have a Tivo serias 2 and a 811 HD receiver. I am having trouble getting Tivo to change channels on the 811. Everything I read here says to use the IR blaster. I guess I must have lost mine, because I don't have any idea what that is.
> 
> According to Dish Network, the 811 has IR Blaster built in. Do I still a seperate unit?
> 
> ...


I'd lost mine also, and ordered new ones online from the TiVo store. They cost around $6. Look around at the cables you got with your TiVo. The IR blaster cable has a mini phone plug at one end and two plastic IR emitters at the other. Check your TiVo installation guide to see what it looks like.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

kb7oeb said:


> Are any of you able to record local ATSC channels on the tivo? I thought I read somewhere there was an option on the 811 to make the OTA channels show up on the same channel numbers as dish's LIL channels do.


Just so I can thouroughly confuse you... LiL channels are on 7015-9392. My DMA LiL in particular is 7542-7545. That is were those channel assignments reside on an 811. Now...here comes my attempt to confuse you... This assignment range can be changed to the 2-99 range in the menu of the 811. But if you do this your locals will just be mirrored and if you go to "All Channels" you should still see them in the 7015-9392 range as well. Now the trick to bringing your LiL locals into the simulatenous range as your OTA locals, you need to know the minute you scan or manually map an "Analog OTA Local" you will blow the LiL range out of the 2-99 assignment range. This happens because the LiL channels and the Analog OTA channels cannot occupy the same (Identical) channel assignment. Now mapping "Digital OTA" and LiL to the 2-99 range will work just fine.

When attempting to use the TIVO's IR blaster to control the 811....remember that for OTA or LiL, if you have them setup for the 2-99 range you must be able to input the station number in the correct remote sequence. For example for channel 13 LiL I have to enter 0130, for 13.1 I have to enter 0131. But it becomes a bit easier for LiL now because I can have LiL Channel 13 NBC WREX on 13.0 or 7544. My HTPC when it goes to record I have to use the 7544 channel number since it cant output a "0" prefix. This result may differ on other manufacturers of capture cards.

Not that you need it...but perhaps for reference of newbies, Here is a quick step by step on how to set up DTV OTA and LiL locals in the same range. Again "ATV" OTA locals will cause this not to work. (Note) It's a good idea to scan and save your DTV OTA locals before doing the process below.

Step 1) Press "MENU" on your remote

Step 2) Press "6" on your remote










Step 3) Press "1" on your remote










Step 4) Press "5" on your remote










Step 5) Select "Display Opts." from the menu










Step 6) Select "DISH Network Locals" from the menu and then select "Save", you should now be returned to the Local Channel Setup menu










Step 7) Select "Save" from the menu again, you should now be returned to the installation menu

Step 8) Press "VIEW TV" on your remote

You should now see you LiL locals and you mapped DTV OTA channels in the 2-99 range.
.
.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Even if you display your sat locals on the numbers between 2-99, a TiVo will not pick them up. The TiVo will pick up the sat locals on the higher numbers and display the program guide info. The TiVo will display basic cable or OTA locals when received through the UHF input on the back of the TiVo.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

jerryez said:


> Even if you display your sat locals on the numbers between 2-99, a TiVo will not pick them up. The TiVo will pick up the sat locals on the higher numbers and display the program guide info. The TiVo will display basic cable or OTA locals when received through the UHF input on the back of the TiVo.


OOP's, sorry, guess I didn't make that quite clear. I stated that my HTPC cannot use the "0" prefix and instead had to grab my LiL local from the mirror in the 75xx range. For OTA my HTPC uses a direct OTA connection, this is also the only way I can record HD.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I wonder if you could get tivo to create a custom lineup to select ch 13 as 0131.

I found this on their website https://customersupport.tivo.com/caseSubmitLineup.asp?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Because 0131 is channel 13-1 for him on an 811. If he could get the Tivo to do that he can Tivo 'in' his OTA off of an 811.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Another thought, if you have LIL mapping off and don't add the analog station will it jump to the digital 13 when you punch in 13 or does it go right to the analog tuner?


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

You have to enter 013 to go to channel 13, and yes it will go directly to 13-1.


----------

